
Google Tulip - molbioguy
https://blog.google/products/home/google-tulip/
======
new_guy
One of the arguments for being vegetarian/vegan is that animals have sentience
etc I wonder if this was true (and real research already shows plants can
communicate etc) would that impact vegetarians?

Are there 'degrees of sentience'? Is a cow more sentient than a tofu plant?

I mean if you wanted to really not harm any living thing you'd basically
starve to death!

